# Need some help on a new device



## Deon (26/7/16)

Hi guys,

I need some assistance on getting a new device. Not happy with my current equipment.

I'm currently using the Kanger subox mini, but the paint is coming off, it leaks constantly and the flavor just isn't to my satisfaction.
Then I also have the 30W Eleaf iStick, but not so happy with it. Also prefer to use an rba now instead of purchasing coils.

Been browsing around and with all these options out there, I'm just confused.

Many decent options for tanks, been thinking of something in the lines of the 
Avocado 24, Tornado Nano RDTA.

Power device however is my issue. I like something that is powerful enough and safe to use with an rba tank. I usually create 0.5 - 1.0 ohm coils. 
I also don't want something that is too big. Not keen on these huge brick sized setups  
The Subox Mini is a perfectly sized device for me. 
Mods I've been looking at: 
ELEAF ISTICK 100W TC MOD + 2 X LG HG2
Snow Wolf Mini 90w TC Edition
eVic VTC Mini 75w Express

Are these any good?

I usually vape around 15W with a 0.5ohm coil, so don't need a crazy high powered device. Just something that is safe for my 18650 batteries and a rebuildable coil tank.

I don't know what I'm doing, any help appreciated


----------



## KZOR (26/7/16)

I have huge respect for the Evic VTC mini and I think it is very underrated. How often will a casual vaper ever vape beyond 40W. I always vape around 30-35W.
This device is small, well-built, not fussy mingling with a variety of tanks and also looks nice.
It will not break the bank and is front usb chargeable.
I would recommend it for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (26/7/16)

Evic and the Snowwolf are your two top contenders there! Both of these have a decent track record and you're not going to be disatisfied with either. In saying that, I'm very surprised you're unhappy with the Subox. Agreed that Kangertech has the worst paint finishings ever, but there shouldn't be leaking or a lack of flavour. I'm assuming then you're using a Toptank Mini on your Subox?

I would also recommend the Pico, but you're not going to fit a 24mm tank on top of it, would have to look for a 22mm RTA.


----------



## Deon (26/7/16)

Thanks for the replies guys!
I like both Evic and Snowwolf, leaning towards the Snowwolf for its Gunmetal finish looks, Id like a more silver look to fit the silver tanks better 
The Evic has the usb charging option however.

Would the Snow Wolf Mini 90w TC Gunmetal + Avocado 24 be a good fit? Or is the tank too big? Any recommendations on rba or perhaps even those ceramic tanks for this or the Evic device?

My subox I use the standard tank it came with, its not the top tank, this is the previous subox I think, purchased January this year.

Thanks guys really appreciate any feedback


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/16)

The Snow Wolf or Pico are fine choices. The Pico Kit comes with the Melo 3 which you can use cCell coils in... but if you want an RTA then the Serpent Mini is a good choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/16)

The Snow Wolf and Avo 24 are both 24mm wide so the tank should sit flush with no overhang. Whether you think the tank is oversized for the mod or not would depend on subjective taste, I guess. But there are few 24mm tanks that are shorter than the Avo. The Avo is 43mm with drip tip, the Nano 50mm with drip tip. If you wanted a really compact set-up, the Serpent Mini is only 22mm x 29mm. But then you only have single coil capability and less juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deon (26/7/16)

Thanks for info!
So I have these setups, so difficult to choose, I REALLY love both mods and tanks. Perhaps I should just get both setups.
First setup could be my out and about device, the second setup could be my single/dual coil thirsty home setup 
Gonna set me be back a whole lot though, but they should keep me sorted for quite some time?

What do you guys think?
Perhaps anything else I might miss out on? I'm going for flavor, quality and compact 

22mm Setup (Black)
Joyetech eVic VTC Mini 75W Mod
Wotofo Serpent Mini RTA

24mm Setup (Silver)
Snow Wolf Mini 90w TC Edition Gunmetal
GeekVape Avocado 24mm Two Post RDTA


----------



## Tiaan PTA (26/7/16)

Hi @Deon.

Something must be wrong with your subtank.
I've been using my Subtank mini for almost a year now without a single leak.
Are you using a normal coil on it or the RBA deck?

If the RBA is built right it has very nice flavour.

I know you are looking for a new device, but let's help you get that kanger working perfectly aswell.


----------



## Huffapuff (26/7/16)

If you're worrying about your budget then the eVic is great value for money. I love mine and have never regretted the purchase  It's only drawback is not being able to use the newer, bigger RBAs.
I can also highly recommend the Griffin for its dual coil capabilities.


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/16)

Deon said:


> Thanks for info!
> So I have these setups, so difficult to choose, I REALLY love both mods and tanks. Perhaps I should just get both setups.
> First setup could be my out and about device, the second setup could be my single/dual coil thirsty home setup
> Gonna set me be back a whole lot though, but they should keep me sorted for quite some time?
> ...


Serpent is a great deck. But hows this . A vtc mini is +-700 + 200 for a battery and probably another 200 for a spare.

I recently sold my vtc for a iPower. Its fantastic. Its lighter than a vtc mini. Its 80W its slightly bigger and it has a built in 5000mah. And its only R700. No need for spare batteries. It can last 2 days.

Here is it with the serpent mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deon (26/7/16)

Tiaan PTA said:


> Hi @Deon.
> 
> Something must be wrong with your subtank.
> I've been using my Subtank mini for almost a year now without a single leak.
> ...



I'm using the RBA deck, I've got two. It does not leak for the first day, thereafter it starts leaking through the air wholes and when turning the air vent you can see liquid coming through the turning part and the tank. I have tried multiple whicking, with more added and even less, but no luck. Tried new seal rings also.

The other issue is the power device paint is peeling off and looks terrible 
I'll attach some pics.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (26/7/16)

Hey @Deon i have one too just upgraded though but this morning i made a coil and used a new wicking technique i found on you tube its for thick juices tho so just make sure ur vg ratio is above 60 for this but rip tippers on youtube has a pancake wick method you should go check out no dry hits and good flavour go check it out 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiaan PTA (26/7/16)

Deon said:


> I'm using the RBA deck, I've got two. It does not leak for the first day, thereafter it starts leaking through the air wholes and when turning the air vent you can see liquid coming through the turning part and the tank. I have tried multiple whicking, with more added and even less, but no luck. Tried new seal rings also.
> 
> The other issue is the power device paint is peeling off and looks terrible
> I'll attach some pics.



That's very weird. It can either be that the wick lets liquid pull through the rba deck, or the tank is leaking air somewhere into the part where the liquid is. I found that to cause bad leaks before. Maybe the seal between the chimney and the rba deck or the seals around the glass.
Then when you pull on it, it pulls more air into the tank part than that is needed and the liquid starts flowing through the rba deck.

Those subtanks works like the idea of a coke bottle filled with water. When you turn the bottle upside down with the cap off it will only let out the amount of water for the amount of air going back into the bottle through the open cap, but if you make a hole at the bottom of the bottle, then when you turn it upside down again the water will stream out, because it has a free flowing source of air at the new hole.


----------



## Deon (26/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Serpent is a great deck. But hows this . A vtc mini is +-700 + 200 for a battery and probably another 200 for a spare.
> 
> I recently sold my vtc for a iPower. Its fantastic. Its lighter than a vtc mini. Its 80W its slightly bigger and it has a built in 5000mah. And its only R700. No need for spare batteries. It can last 2 days.



That looks like a great little device! I can get the vtc mini for R650 on special though and already have 3x batteries so I'd like to make use of those still. Otherwise I'd definitely look at this setup.

Thanks


----------



## Deon (26/7/16)

Tiaan PTA said:


> That's very weird. It can either be that the wick lets liquid pull through the rba deck, or the tank is leaking air somewhere into the part where the liquid is. I found that to cause bad leaks before. Maybe the seal between the chimney and the rba deck or the seals around the glass.
> Then when you pull on it, it pulls more air into the tank part than that is needed and the liquid starts flowing through the rba deck.
> 
> Those subtanks works like the idea of a coke bottle filled with water. When you turn the bottle upside down with the cap off it will only let out the amount of water for the amount of air going back into the bottle through the open cap, but if you make a hole at the bottom of the bottle, then when you turn it upside down again the water will stream out, because it has a free flowing source of air at the new hole.



Yeah I think there might be an issue with the tank. If my power device didn't look so fugly now  , id probably get a different tank and try that out.
So think I'll spoil myself and get something new  

Thanks!


----------



## Tiaan PTA (26/7/16)

@Deon cool.
It's always nice to get new gear.
How much do you want for the old kit?


----------



## Deon (26/7/16)

Tiaan PTA said:


> @Deon cool.
> It's always nice to get new gear.
> How much do you want for the old kit?



Actually haven't thought about that yet haha. Will pm you.


----------

